# email help



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

how do you turn off your subscription that every time something new is posted on one of your threads you receive an email:brick:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Go to User CP
Messaging and Notification
Default Thread Subscription
Instant E-mail Notification Mode, click and it will drop down with Options, Select the one you want.
Save Changes at the very bottom


OOPS, After User CP, it should be
Settings and Options (along the left side of the page)
Edit Options
Messaging and Notification
Default Threat Subscription
Instant E-mail Notification Mode, click and it will drop down with options, select the one you want.
Save Changes at the very bottom.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Go to User CP
> Messaging and Notification
> Default Thread Subscription
> Instant E-mail Notification Mode, click and it will drop down with Options, Select the one you want.
> ...


thanxs you really are a helper


----------

